# Lifelike T-chassis stalls



## RobR45 (Dec 9, 2008)

I have raced a couple of Lifelike T-chassis with my kids for a few weeks. Not a lot of run time on either chassis, and they are stalling all over the track. The chassis run fine with a battery, but as soon as I place them on the track they do not go anywhere. The pickups look pretty good. I am able to run the Lifelike cars that I have in the M-chassis configuration with grooves almost through the pickup shoes. So what give with the "new and improved" T-chassis? Anyone else have the same problem? Thanks in advance for any hints you might want to throw my way :^)


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sounds like pickup shoes. Color the bottom of the pickup shoes with a Sharpie and then run the car around the track, pushing it over the dead spots as necessary. After several circuits you should see the ink worn off the pickups along their length. If not, you'll have to adjust, i.e., bend them, so they give you better contact with the rails.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Are you running these on Tomy track? My Lifelike T chassis cars don't play well with my Tomy track. The rail on Lifelike track is taller so the pick-ups don't always make solid contact with the Tomy track rails. I've bent the shoes a both ends and opened up the "windows" at the top to let the shoes drop a bit further. A smaller front tire might do the trick too.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Tomy and Lifelike*

I have a Tomy track and I have never experienced any issues with Lifelike T chassis straight from the package. I use a drywall sanding block to clean the rails about once a month.

Gary 
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## RobR45 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Slight Bend - And They Work!*

Thanks to everyone for their replies. I was able to tweak the back side of the shoe (hanger) by bending it to more of a 90 degree angle. This allowed the shoe to drop down to the rails a little better. I am running a Tomy track, and initially these cars ran alright. But over time I think that just a little of the shoe was worn off, and this was all it took because of the height of the Tomy rails. Thanks!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

RobR45 said:


> But over time I think that just a little of the shoe was worn off, and this was all it took because of the height of the Tomy rails. Thanks!


 
The kids eat up LL shoes on our TOMY track when they run. What do you expect, 30 minutes of flat out hauling bunz. They only have one speed. :freak: rr


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I just recently got a T chassis and it runs perfectly except in my hairpin curve. It just dies completely like you guys. I have a Tyco track and I have found the problem. I took a spare piece of track and checked the shoe contact. The shoes are all the way down and hardly touching the track! If I remove the front tires from the wheels, it runs perfectly. The car comes with very low profile front tires stock and I cant find anything lower. I might have to try to notch the shoes so they will hang lower. I love this chassis, it is an absolute bullet. It is faster than my new Mega G. At least on my layout. I have a 36 foot layout with a hairpin and have ran a 2.95 lap time with this chassis! :thumbsup:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

One fix that is easy and somtimes works when a shoe doesn't reach down to the rail is to bend the verical part of the shoe back past 90 degrees toward the motor. This allows it to reach down slightly more.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think the LL guide pin is longer than most too... They won't run on my old Model motoring track unless I trim them down... could that be the problem here too?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tycos :thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I think the LL guide pin is longer than most too... They won't run on my old Model motoring track unless I trim them down... could that be the problem here too?


That could absolutely do it as well VJ, good call.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The T chassis doesn't have much travel in the pickups. I ground down the front tires on mine and then they worked fine. (Except for the "bulging roof" Pontiac that had a twisted body. Only on front wheel touched the track with the body on.)


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Rich may have the most effecient answer.


----------

